

Ask HN: Should I take this job? IBM intern - jy1

I'm a 5th year computer science/ engineering(chemical) double major at a quality Australian University. Not interested in the ChE side at all.<p>I've received an offer from IBM for a SDET role. It's either a 6-month full-time or 12-month part-time in semester/fulltime in holidays role.<p>I expect to graduate this year but if I take the IBM position, it will delay my graduation by about 1 semester.<p>I also have a offer as an university tutor.<p>I'm currently thinking of <i>trying</i> the part-time IBM position, with a full-time studies load, and the tutor role as well. Dropping down to part-time studies if I get overloaded.<p>My dream isn't to work for a corporate giant such as IBM but I feel like I should at least try it. I have no prior CS work-experience (although a few decent side-projects).<p>A 12-month part-time position will also possibly stop me from doing another internship this summer.<p>I'm passionate-hungry-driven and I want to learn absolutely as much as possible. I want to surround myself with people who are just as passionate as I am, with people who are better than me - so I can learn as much as possible. I'm not sure if I will meet people like that in a corporate environment. I'm not sure I'll meet people who I can discuss the latest articles on hacker news. I'm not sure I'll be to reach my true potential.<p>I love start-ups, I read about it everyday, and I really want to get involved/experience with some amazing ones.<p>A VP at a very well-established and fast growing start-up let me know that it may be "detrimental" to take the position.<p>I guess what I am looking for is just some advice about my predicament.<p>What should I do HN?
======
sebkomianos
You sound like a "thirsty" guy, one that wants to learn a lot but also have a
lot of experiences.

So, if as you described there is an option for "part-time IBM, full-time
studies and tutor role", go for it. Do everything, not just one thing. :)

